# snap shoot better than waiting - help please



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

I shoot a longer longbow and a less long one. (50#, 46#).

There are two ways that I shoot, and 
they are not "stand on a line, back striaght, and all olympic archer" like.

I usually try to peek around a tree, and train for an efficient draw and quick release as though in a hunting situation.

Otherwise, I'm a little bent over or on a knee for training.

I realize how critical my trajectory drop is, and I'm very strong, so I can streatch the bow apart on the draw, but that results in my fulcrum / knock to be at my cheek, and a bit past the corner of my mouth. Then, I end up brining the bow and arrow in toward my face (my head) to line up and anchor. This is an extra step, it results in a good full draw, but its inconsistent down range. I want to know if shooting thumb up or shooting thumb down should be managed, because frankly I'm oblivious to it.

Second, if I shoot a slow draw I begin to feel the aiming of the bow early through the draw, and I just "feel so on" the further I get into the draw, that I want to release before I anchor with my middle finger in the corner of my mouth. The shots seem to be unconscience, and can work well when shooting alot of arrows- but with the biggest problem is a loss of velocity/ arrow drop if I'm too early.

Finally, if I go to the corner of the mouth, and wait a second for procedure check, the results are always disappointing. Insummary, I shoot better holding my heavier bow at full draw (anchored in mouth), than I do with the lighter shorter bow, and with both bows, I tend to have a Knack for snap shooting... but wonder if I should be working on something. 

thanks BobRay


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How long you spend at anchor isn't important. What's important is to hit it perfectly the same every time. If you find yourself letting go before you hit anchor, then there is a problem. If it already isn't target panic, it likely will be soon. 

It's a mistake for a fast shooter to try to shoot slow or a slow shooter to shoot fast. As you say the results are usually disappointing. Stay with the speed that works the best for you.

The key is to hit your anchor at exactly the same draw length, with exactly the same alignment each time. And then do it in the same sequence every time. Any step out of sequence or done differently will not give the results you want.

Thumb up or thumb down is not important as long as you do it the same every time. Plenty of good shooters doing it each way.

One thing you might do that will help you gain a little more control over your shot is to draw and hold for a few seconds, then let down. While you are at full draw, mentally look at each part of your form to see if it is doing what you want it to. The let down. This isn't a muscle building exercise, it's to teach yourself to control what you are doing and to do the same thing every time in the same sequence.

Another thing is to write down your shot sequence and practice it until it is subconscious.

Hope this helps,

Allen


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Allen! Thanks for taking the time to answer! I feel like its therapy! (i'm ok, your ok). so I CAN shoot fast then. (I have permission!) ha ha.

Sometimes I feel "in line behind the arrow", and other times I feel beside the arrow.. so, if I hybrid the full draw with a canted bow just slightly I get more of a subliminal trajectory visualization, I'd appreciate a comment about that, and also, can you mention anything about pushing and pulling (the bow/string), I imagine theres some distinctions that can arise from such variations eh?. - signed, raw self taught, having a blast, shoot shoot shooter. BobRay

ps. I find that I am very consistent with "one arrow". (that sounds kinda funny). two arras and I am now "differentiated". but after 12 arras, I can have 6-8 in the hole! so it seems like whewn I use a bazillion arras, I become more relaxed and a majority are landing. the ones that go "off" I can usually attribute a malfunction in technique..what should I make of that? (let me guess, I'm supposed to have all twelve in the zone).


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The best coach that I ever worked with told me that we can be accurate with almost any form as long as it is consistent. He taught me to use a blank bale to develop that consistency. It's much easier to focus our minds on developing consistent form if there is no target to worry about. 

If you are "in line behind the arrow" on one arrow and "beside the arrow" on the next shot, you are limiting yourself and not allowing your natural ability to operate. 

The human mind is an amazing targetting computer. If the arrow is shot with exactly the same trajectory every time, your mind will quickly learn that trajectory and you'll develop an accuracy that will surprise you.

The key is getting the arrow off on the same trajectory each arrow and that's not easy. If you draw to this anchor on one arrow and that one on the other arrow, you are just confusing your computer. The same with alignment, release, follow through, bow hand, stance, etc. 

Set up and execute your shot exactly the same every time and you will be far more accurate. In all things archery, consistency is king and unfortunately, the most difficult thing to achieve.

Allen


----------

